# eUML



## Balian (5. Dez 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich versuche schon seit Stunden man die Free Editon von eUML zu installieren. Allerdings benötigt diese ein bestimmtes Plugin, wofür ich einfach keine Updatesite her bekomme.

Hat Jemand eine Idee?

Danke

    Balian

Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
  Software being installed: eUML2 Free Edition 3.0.1.20070710 (com.soyatec.euml2.free.feature.group 3.0.1.20070710)
  Missing requirement: eUML2 Free Edition 3.0.1.20070710 (com.soyatec.euml2.free.feature.group 3.0.1.20070710) requires 'org.apache.batik.feature.group [1.6.0.v20060613-1220-0842282835-3442,2.0.0)' but it could not be found


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2009)

Batik sollte in GMF enthalten sein.


----------



## Balian (5. Dez 2009)

Hallo Wildcard,

das hatte ich auch schon irgendwo im Netz gefunden. Habe nochmal nachgeschaut und siehe da, es gibt jar-Files im plugin-Ordner mit "batik" aber ebend nicht das geforderte "org.apache.batik.feature.group".

Fällt Dir noch was dazu ein?

Gruß

    Balian


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2009)

ein feature.group wirst du auch nirgends finden, das ist ein Bezeichner für ein p2 Artifakt. Es geht um ein org.apache.batik.feature, das AFAIK mit GMF mitkommt. Du kannst auch mal in Eclipse Orbit schauen.


----------

